# Just showing off my good-looking and multi-talented dogs.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Playground equipment in an closed-down school yard, thus the overgrown grass and bushes. The hanging/swinging bridges are a big challenge and I'm proud of how well Gryffon and Keeta handle them:

Suspended wood slat and tire bridge - the slats and tires hang and move independently, and go up at an angle. Keeta is an old pro at this:



















At first, Gryffon JUMPED the bridges, but then started to gain confidence across them:









To add to the challenge, we practiced downs, sits, and stands on the wobbly, swinging bridges:

PLATZ!









SIT!









STAND.









But it wasn't just obedience drills - had some fun too: Bridge races! 
Ready . . . Set . . . 








*GO!*








Gryff's too slow out of the gate, and Keeta wins! 









Race #2, coming back down the other way.
Ready? 








*GO!*
In a dramatic surprise twist, the reigning champion turns to follow the competition down the tire bridge and thus cedes victory to the young rookie! 








Gryffon wins Race #2!









But the school yard has lots of other fun stuff to play with:

Retrieving a stick over the bicycle racks:








And I just love how this pic turned out!









Balancing act:


















A bit too stretched for a stack, but looks neat anyways:









And posing for the camera:


















Are we done? Then I'm OUTTA HERE!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome!! Looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Those are awesome pictures!!!! Wish my dogs were interested in stuff like that. Shasta and Riley both look at me like i'm nuts if i ask more of them than a walk! lol


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow I'm so jealous. Wish we had something like that near me! Looks like they had a blast.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow. I am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

That is so cool! Saber loves the slide!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- what seriously awesome pictures! I'd LOVE to find an old run down place like that around here. That looks fun!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool!!!! You must share this secret place with me aranoid: - I suspect Jax would have a hayday and Brodie would likely be thrilled to mouse in that deep grass
:doggieplayball:

I Love this one!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great place!!!

I love seeing your two!!!


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow!!! What great pictures. The old abandoned school playground looks like a lot of fun! Wish I had one of those where I live! 

Loved this!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pictures! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the pics!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

love love love the pics!!!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Great pictures, wish we had an abandoned playground just hanging around


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Very cool - how neat that you have a place like that to go!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Enjoyed the pics of your beautiful babies, having fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! I love that old play ground. I wish I had one of those near my place.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Very Cool! Those are great pictures!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the one of them together-great spot to play


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! Those are so cool!!!
Thanks for sharing...I'm jealous at the fun that was had by all.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Great pictures, very nice!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are amazing pictures! Gryffon has gorgeous coloring btw!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I really enjoyed this series of pictures Lucia.. awesome..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Those were great pictures,nice of Keeta to go easy on the rookie and let him win one.We need an abandoned playground.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome pics... just found a playground with a swinging bridge to test Jinx on.. would LOVE to have one of those tire ones around to play with... Such gorgeous pups.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pictures Lucia! Good dogs too!! Looks like everyone had fun


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Such good pictures! Keeta is a good looking mix!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

These are such fun pictures! Love it! I especially loved the pics of them both balancing on the tires - beautiful!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice dogs. nice training. fun times.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

Great shots!! The one with both balancing on the tires is priceless!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I love the next to last one!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Gryffon is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! Taking these pictures where a lot of fun, glad you all enjoyed them.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Such a great use of your surrounding area ... no need to go out and buy fancy equipment to train with!! LOVED the photo-stories!!


----------

